# Flex vs Food Delivery



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

1. I can control my destiny and location with food delivery.

2. Drive time to warehouse and back from last drop-off is an extra hour added to your block. Therefore, the block you think is paying you $20 an hour is really only paying you $16.

3. Warehouse workers and Whole Foods workers will get you deactivated because they can't get their shit together.

4. How much you get paid per mile is out of your control.

5. One bag of food is easier to deliver than 8 bags of groceries.

6. Amazon takes ZERO responsibility for their failures and hammer you mercilessly on yours, even when caused from forces beyond your control.

7. Bad neighborhoods are greater risk for car accidents.

8. They make you feel like you should be grateful to catch a block.

9. $25+ an hour with food delivery and $1.50+ a mile

10. Bezos is Darth Vader.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah. Well all that is true.

A 5 hour flex block can easily be 7 hours, considering an hour drive to the warehouse with traffic, and an hour back from the boonies they sent you to. Take out $25 in gas for driving 7 hours, and you're well below minimum wage.

I did food delivery for awhile and what kills it is people mostly eat a couple hours at a time. You get an hour or two for lunch. About 3 hours for dinner. There's a lot of downtime in between.

As with any transportation gig there's so much unpaid downtime which is why the margins are so low once you deduct all your expenses.

Once electric cars are cheap enough and can hold more than 2 or 3 hours of driving charge, well they'll probably have delivery drones by then.


----------

